# GM Tony Somera (Giron Arnis Escrima) passed away this AM



## Stickgrappler (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/in-memory-of-great-grandmaster-antonio.html

RIP Great GM Tony Somera


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Oct 28, 2013)

.


----------

